# droopy eyelids?



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

*droopy eyelids? **Pictures added*

at what point is droopy eyelids a concern?

He is just 4 months old.
and he does seem to be a normal healthy puppy with no health concerns.

Pictures

This is Cody straight on









This is a picture looking down into his eyelid


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Call your vet. Some of the things that happen with a dog's eye can indicate other health problems. It's hard to say though, without a picture. Is the third eyelid (the membrane on the inside corner) riding up? Or is it more like squinting?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ectropian, the rolling out of the lower eyelids - "droopy eyes" - is a problem in a dog with it is more prone to conjuctivitis, bacterial infections, and foreign body injuries. Depending on the dog's age, he may outgrow it. If not, it can be easily surgically repaired by your vet (it is a straightforward procedure and most do not need to be done by an ophthalmologist.) And I do recommend the surgery for dogs who do not outgrow it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The only time I see Daisy's eyelids drooping is when I know she's not feeling well. How is your puppy in all other respects? Appetite? Energy level? Enthusiasm?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Is the skin under the eye loose and baggy, or is it just the inner eyelid?


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

When Obi was a puppy his eyes used to sag underneath quite often. It very rarely happens now, but occasionally does when he is not well. I always used to think it looked cute, but in Obi's case he has largely outgrown it.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I will try to get a picture when he is done napping. Some times of days it is worse then other depending on what he is doing.
I mentioned it our vet at our last visit and he said we would keep an eye on it.
He is only 4 months so I am not overly concerned just yet.
But I was wonderign at what point should the droopy eyelid go away. When do they finaly fill in al that extra skin?


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

he looks like Blush, she has always had loose floppy skin & her eyes droop a bit when she is tired or relaxed. I've had her checked & she is fine, if his aren't red or itchy; I wouldn't worry too much...

BTW: Blush's eyes get really squinty when she sniffs something on the ground, she has loose blood hound skin...


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

thank you for the reply.
I will keep an eye on him.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You said it depends on what he is doing ... like what? What is he doing when his eyelids droop?

One thing that will make Daisy's eyelids droop is sucking on one of her toys. It's like she goes into a meditative trance and after awhile she has that look of being sedated. I had forgotten about that when I first posted here. She's been like this since she was a puppy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> I will try to get a picture when he is done napping. Some times of days it is worse then other depending on what he is doing.
> I mentioned it our vet at our last visit and he said we would keep an eye on it.
> He is only 4 months so I am not overly concerned just yet.
> But I was wonderign at what point should the droopy eyelid go away. When do they finaly fill in al that extra skin?


There is definately some ectropion on the outer corner of both of his lower lids. Because he is so young, he may grow into - tightening the lower lids. It is too early yet to tell if he will. If it stays loose like that after he matures, it would be worth considering repair, perhaps when he is neutered and already under anesthesia, rather than having to undergo being put under twice. As I said, it is a very straightforward procedure. Ectropion is considered a structural fault, and should not be bred. A retrievers eyes are required to have tight lids to protect them against grasses, seeds and twigs. Loose eyelids are more prone to bacterial infections, as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Question*

Should he have a thyroid test?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Should he have a thyroid test?


He's awfully young to be low thyroid, and neither ectoprion or entropion (eyelids roll in) are considered to be related to thyroid function.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruisers eyes droop at night when hes extremely tired.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a picture of what happens to Daisy's eyes when she's got one of her stuffed toys. She puts herself to sleep this way. Is this a case of faulty eyelids or just something natural that happens sometimes?'


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Heres one of Cruiser:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Those photos show dogs with the nictating membrane coming up. Ectropion is where the lower lid _rolls out. _Two seperate issues.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Those photos show dogs with the nictating membrane coming up. Ectropion is where the lower lid _rolls out. _Two seperate issues.


Laura, I was just showing when Cruiser is tired his eyes sag.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Laura, I was just showing when Cruiser is tired his eyes sag.


 
I got that, Mary. Just saying that I didn't see any evidence of ectropion with Cruiser.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> There is definately some ectropion on the outer corner of both of his lower lids. Because he is so young, he may grow into - tightening the lower lids. It is too early yet to tell if he will. If it stays loose like that after he matures, it would be worth considering repair, perhaps when he is neutered and already under anesthesia, rather than having to undergo being put under twice. As I said, it is a very straightforward procedure. Ectropion is considered a structural fault, and should not be bred. A retrievers eyes are required to have tight lids to protect them against grasses, seeds and twigs. Loose eyelids are more prone to bacterial infections, as well.


Thank you for your wealth of information.

I hope not to neuter him till he is 18-24 months, and have absolutely no plans to use him as a stud for breeding. Hopefully he will grow out of it as he grows. Neither of his parents had this issue.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> Thank you for your wealth of information.
> 
> I hope not to neuter him till he is 18-24 months, and have absolutely no plans to use him as a stud for breeding. Hopefully he will grow out of it as he grows. Neither of his parents had this issue.


 
He appears to be a very large puppy, and waiting to neuter him at 18-24 months is great not only because of bone growth concerns, but it will give him the opportunity to fully grow into his loose skin. As slight as the ectropion looks, and because from the pics it looks to be isolated to those outer corners, it is a good possibility that they will tighten up.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Those photos show dogs with the nictating membrane coming up. Ectropion is where the lower lid _rolls out. _Two seperate issues.


I guess I don't quite understand the difference. How does a lower eyelid _roll out_? Can someone post a picture of this where it's unmistakable?


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

he is very large. 45lbs! at 4 months.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Think loose, baggy eyes of a bloodhound, where the inner part of that lower eyelid shows - "rolls out" , as opposed to the "third eyelid" (nictating membrane) coming up over the eye.

http://www.vmdb.org/dec98.html#dx


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm still not sure I could tell the difference between one and the other.

So the nictating membrane coming up isn't a fault?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm still not sure I could tell the difference between one and the other.
> 
> So the nictating membrane coming up isn't a fault?


If the nictating membrane/haw shows all the time in a Golden (and many other breeds), it is a fault. Some illnesses will cause it to happen, and eye infections, but if treated it goes away, it is not a fault. 

Ectropion and entropion, which is more structural (loose, sagging eyelids, or lids rolled inward) are faults.

Here is a picture of ectropion in a human (maybe you can visualize it in a dog):


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ouch! That doesn't look pleasent.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Ouch! That doesn't look pleasent.


Exactly. You can see why a sporting dog, with open, drooping lower lids, is at risk of foreign objects such as seeds, bits of bark, etc when out in the field. THis is why it is a fault.


----------



## barnabylad (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you mean that the nictating membrane/haw can be treated, or the illness that causes it?


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

I believe my boy is having the same issue... We're going to the veterinary eye specialist on WEDS... if anybody has any advice, please send them our way!


----------

